# Where are you from



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

A place for people to let other people know where they're from:








I'm from Cleveland Heights, Ohio.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Born and raised out in the woods near a community called Thida, Arkansas. About 20 miles from here. It started out as a hideout area for bank robbers, thieves, train robbers, outlaw gangs, moonshiners, etc., and still has a bad reputation to this day. Marijuana was grown out there by the field fulls and harvested by the truckloads in the 60's and 70's. Meth was bad out there in the 90's. There are also alot of good God-fearing folks out there too. The county still hasn't paved any roads leading there. Thida is not an actual town, even though it has a post office, but more of a widespread community. I used to ride my red Shetland pony, Sassafras, to the general store which is about 7 miles from where our home was. He would chase everyone off the store porch trying to get their tobacco. I would get us both a Mtn. Dew and a Snickers and him a plug of Kentucky Twist chewing tobacco, and he would chew it all the way back home without swallowing it. He wouldn't allow a bridle or saddle placed on him, one just rode bareback, hugging his haunches with our legs, and hanging on to his mane. He knew where everywhere was, including church, so no need to rein him, just tell him where you wanted to go. We could not keep him in a pasture or barn, he could open anything, including the doors on the house. He got in the house one saturday afternoon while us boys were gone swimming and my Momma was baking apple pies. He chased her around the house after a pie and then bit her on one breast. My Father came home that night and shot him with the 30 caliber rifle. I still miss him very much.


Don't cry, Martina.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

What he taste like?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

I was born in Dayton Texas back when they still had a hospital lived in Liberty TX mostly lived in Borneo for 6 years and have a house in Kinnifick now its a small community out side of Dayton.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Rodd, that wasn't very nice.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm from Norman, Okalhoma (home of the Sooners!), refined in Canon City, Colorado where I graduated from High School. I worked at the Royal Gorge Bridge in the summers and loved talking to the Big City Folks who didn't know the difference between a calf and a deer. I graduated College in Pueblo, Colorado and came to Texas just as quick as I could get here! We ain't got the beautiful mountains of Colorado or the great lakes and fishing of Arkansas, but we have a fabulous living and we go to those places regular. The town I live in now, is a little smaller than most excpt for Glenvalls home town. We have no paved roads, but we do have about 65 people in our zip code!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

Glenvall, how sad. The story is sadder the second time around.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry CW but I know what my Grannie would have done.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

O'Kay, by now you already know that I am from Hawaii. Born and raised on the island of O'ahu. Honolulu is the capital of the state. We presently have eight (8) islands. Of course that really depends on who you ask. Presently I think that there are approximately over 100 islands being developed below the sea due to active volcanoes creating them. When that will happen who really knows.


I grew up on O'ahu in a casual way. Blue jeans, cut-tee shirts and barefooted. My first car was a rusted-out 49 Ford. It was "cool" though, cuz I had big old "moon-discs" on the rims. That really makes a difference you know! Those days we never locked our doors. Everyone had the same type of locks, the old "skeleton key." (One size fits all.)


My early years before I became a teenager, "night-life" was not heard of. My night exposure was restricted to school football games on Saturday nights. Hadda be home on the last trolley or else. (that was at 10 pm.) Once I got to high school and had my own wheels, my life really changed. Much thanks goes to my "typing Teacher" who paved the way....


Well here I am on the island of Maui now...been here since 1970. This island has really grown. In 1990 the poplulation was around 25K and since 2000 I believe it is well over100K people. In the old days, the policeman would go around and manually shut the streetlights down until 5am. (saving energy you know!) All the stores including restuarants (if you knew where they were) closed at 5pm. If you didn't eat dinner by then...fasting was in order until morning when they opened again...usually around 8am., or later, depending what the restaurant owner did the night before.


And now, well it's like any other big city type place in the world, *"peak hour traffic, fast food chains, hotels, more hotels, more traffic, more crime...much more people moving here." *And the people that move here (usually after their third visit) quickly adapt to the Hawaiianlife style. Their hair begins to darken as well as their tan. They smile more and no longer rush about. And they even start "talking like us." We're really glad that they do come!


There are still two (2) types of "life styles" here. The refusing to change locals, and the people who are labeled as "snow birds" that migrate due to seasonal changes back home. All is really good here if you focus on your roots and try to live "within" your means. No local people really worry about tomorrow...itgently introduces itselfas you awaken from a good night sleep of less care of what happened while you were asleep.


Peoplewho visit Hawaiiare generally quite amused to the"Hawaiian life style." Our clock time here is referred to as.."Hawaiian Time." We do what we can today... and that's it. Tomorrow is another day.


I could go on and on and on....but tomorrow is another day!



*Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 17, 2005)

I was born on Nantucket Island Massachusettes, flown home at 3 days old
to Falmouth, Cape Cod Mass. went to New Jersey at age 19 to seek my
fortune, left after 13 years to New Hampshire, 2 years later moved to
Maine to raise my children in the country have been here 19 years (that
all adds up to 52 years)


----------



## Vinmaker (Mar 17, 2005)

I live in Massachusetts. All my life.


----------



## Bert (Mar 18, 2005)

HI...I live in Warren ,Minnesota [Northwestern part of Mn.] were we have 10 months of winter and 2 months of poor sleding.....I love the small town thing.....like people ask how are you doing and really listen when you tell them.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

RAMROD said:


> Sorry CW but I know what my Grannie would have done.




Your Granny ate horses?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Some people that migrated and presently live here do eat horses, and dogs as well...


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Ooops. Sorry.


I know the native Americans also did, but I just could not.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I would not either...I truly hope that I never did even if I didn't know it...and hope that I will never have to.


No worries CW, my granny never did that I know, she loved potatoes and sweet yams and fish, pork, beef...ah?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I love fish and any seafood, including sushi.


Remember the rumour a few years ago that McD's was experimenting with horse meat?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I heard about that, we do have sorta a "drive thru" type of McD's on the island of Molokai. I heard that they serve hamburgers using "deer meat." I ate there a few times when I use to hunt on that island. Didn't find it different from beef the way they prepared it. They got herds of deer and goats, etc. But horse meat...yuk


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I love venison (deer meat). I have bunches in the fridge and especially like to make jerky and chili with it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

People in Eastern Europe eat horsemeat. It is supposedly quite tasty. I have never tried it, and never well. Just as I would never eat Bambi or a cute little lamb. 





Or a bunny rabbit. I used to be a rabbit raiser (show rabbits) when I was in 5th grade. I ate rabbit once, but puked it back up when the meal was finished. I was at my in-laws for the very first time ever and they made rabbit. I was in a bind and didn't want to offend anyone. My husband just stared at me while I swallowed the meat like I was a saint. 





At least he appreciated my sacrifice!









BTW, the rabbit tasted terrible to me. I am sure others would disagree with me, and I am sure they are right, but I will never, ever again eat it as long as I live. No matter who makes it.*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Animals as pets are special...I don't think that I can as well no matter what they are. However, on all others, "after being so cute," and someone else did the prep..(other than horses, dogs, etc.) I might think different.


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2005)

Speaking of pets...here is ourdog Jackson!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

What a cutie! 





Can I have him?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

Awesome dog....poses well too!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

I still want him as my dog. Is his first name Kendell?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

I have "deprived" my dog of a last name..no wonder he acts confused at times not really knowing who he belongs too...


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2005)

He is a great dog and my boy Tyler's best friend. He named him Jackson even before we brought him home. His AKC name is Valley's Cotton Pickin Jack. His grandpa (picture below) was NAFC FC M D's Cotton Pick'n Cropper and he was the 1993 National Field Trial Amateur Champion.


But Jackson is just the family pet and loves everyone..one of best buddies isthe UPS man who gives him treats when he drops off supplies!





*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I was going to say Jackson must have a very strong breeding background before I saw your above post. Very handsome dog. We have a huge Irish Wolfhound,Zeke,who was 12 in January, and a Chow, Ranger,who will be 15 in August. They are both red.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd show you a picture of my 3 dogs, but they are all out in the yard having a fudgsicle party eating frozen turds.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 19, 2005)

That must cut your dog food bill some?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

It must also help keep your shoes cleaner, also the mudroom.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Very beautiful dogs, Masta. I have to say it again. My sister has a mutt who is just fantastic and he's on the greeting committee at the horsefarm she runs. He loves going to dog agility.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

What is this dog agility you speak of? Is it like gymnastics? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 20, 2005)

Possibly a "dogs world."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, very possibly. Wouldn't that be nice. Lounge around in the shade all day and wait for more food to be poured into your pan, maybe a rawhide now and then. Not a very long life, though.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe in a dogs world time _really flies!_ Who ever arrived to the socalled*fact* that 1=7 in dog years anyway? They don't get many birthdays that way....


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I sure do dislike those birthdays. Both our dogs have arthritis in their back hips pretty bad and probably wish they could go ahead and pass.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

Country Wine said:


> RAMROD said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry CW but I know what my Grannie would have done.
> ...


 When you grew up like I did CW you ate what was put on the table and dident ask questions.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I am sure I had it no better!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Dog agility is like obstacle courses for dogs. They weave through poles, they jump through hoops, they walk the A-Frame and walk down it again. They run through tunnels. 





It's a lot of fun to watch, especially if the dogs aren't very good at it. Some get so distracted. 





Hehehe





Here's a picture of my sister's dog, Doogie, walking the A-Frame:


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds like _"Boot Camp"_ for dogs..


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, Doogie loves it. He really does well, too.




(At least he thinks he does!)


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

That's what really matters to him.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Cool. Looks like a good way for them to get exercise and stay fit. I used to just let mine out of the backyard to chase cats, squirrels, and other small mammals. They have arthritis too bad now.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Unconditional love...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, so does Doogie (have arthritis, tick the 12 cats my sister has), but he still loves it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, when he gets old like our dogs, he will have more and more trouble getting up and down and pushing off to jump with his back legs. maybe God will bless him and keep it out of his hips.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 23, 2005)

So sad watching them suffer..


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are a few of the wife's new WINE kit.LOL


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Hippie (Mar 28, 2005)

Man! Those are ugly cats!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

We have a couple of cats that hang around out side and they are twice as big if they weren't so lazy I would have to keep an eye on them when they went out side cause the dogs ant much bigger than a big rat.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 13, 2005)

Guess I can add to the post here. My Name is Steve Murphy and I live outside Baton Rouge Louisiana toward New Orleans. I work for East Baton Rouge City/Parish (County) EMS as a Paramedic. I have lived here around 7 years. I am originally from Central Illinois. 


I am new to wine making and have my first kit going strong thanks to George. I am fascinated by this hobby and can't wait to create more. I do plan on branching into Beer soon also as Beer is my true "drinking" passion. My wife leans toward wine. The biggest problem we have is she is partial to Whites and I to Reds so guess what, we are gonna do a variety. If I can figure out how to make Tequila, I will be in hog heaven!






I am really impressed by this forum. I have lurked at a few and only been impressed by this one and one other. There are some really friendly and knowledgeable folks here and I like that.






Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a couple of the members of our zoo. We also have fish and a cat.


Smurfe


----------



## kaizen (Jul 22, 2005)

My name is Robb Sloan. I have lived in the Auburn area of
California (just east of Sacramento) for the past 16 years. (Area
is known for the awsome Zins.) It was my wifes fault, she
wouldn't move to Chico when we met (90 minutes north), so I moved
here. I have worked in just about every aspect on the
nursery/landscape industry since moving to this area. Wine is
something is got interested in while working in restraunts during
college. Didn't know you could make great wine at home until a
couple of years ago, and started this year because I got tired of
wanting and not doing.

Kaizen means (more or less) 'constant never ending improvement'. Today
is better than yesterday, and I will be better tommorow than I am
today. This year is been good so far. New hobby (needs less
attention than bonsai), new bike (1100 custom yahama), new job (have
weekends off now) and buying a house right now. 

Now, if I could just get the kids to keep the house clean. Life would be close to perfect.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 28, 2005)

I guess I missed this one.....my hometown...typical Mayberry RFD. In the northern panhandle of West Virgina called Beech Bottom...I guess because of the beech trees along the Ohio River which was a short walk from the bottom of town....It consisted of 1 thru 4th Streets, Hill Street, High St. and Park Row(the rich part of town). I spent my days outside from sun up until the street lights came on if they weren't busted out because we were always throwing rocks at them. I worked in the garden with my 3 sisters just about everyday in the summer..then dad would take us to the store for a soda pop. He had 4 girls and 4 hoes. Also had about 90 head of black angus on property that we rented so spent lots of time hauling hay and building barbed wire fences. I would either be in the woods or at the river and never come home. I would leave in the moring with a salt shaker in my back pocket and if i got hungry sat in the tomato patch and ate warm tomatoes or climbed someones apple tree and ate my fill there or grapes or peaches or whatever I could find.Fall wasgreat.We would look forward to fire truckrides through town with the sirens on.All the kids would pile on top and throwcandy to everyone standing on the street watching. And when winter came, we were outside just as much...wewould come in long enough to change the socks on our hands...(yes, we had no gloves) I wouldn't trade that for anything in the world.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 28, 2005)

Who wouldn't dig a good story like that? I can relate big time.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 29, 2005)

Up here in Ohio, it was similar. Except we had gloves.














Hippie said:


> Who wouldn't dig a good story like that? I can relate big time.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Gang, Well, I was born and raised in Arkansas ina little community called Fairview, which is locatedabout 9 miles south of Malvern. I went through the 4th grade in the same room with the same teacher. Same with the 5th -7th. We moved into town when I began the 8th. It was here I first experinced an indoor bathroom, a tub bath and television. I still have fond memories of life on the farm, simpler times and slower times. One of my fondest memories was our fall festival every year. Families from the community would gather at our house on a friday evening and we had hoedown music, potlock food and just good fellowship and funall weekend long. Us kids loved it because there were tubs full of soda pop and we could drink all we wanted. I must not get started rambling here !!!!!


Ohhh..It looks as if one our cats has been in the wine again !!






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Hippie (Aug 9, 2005)

Hehehe. Please ramble. We love it!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 10, 2005)

Bumper sticker seen on back of pick up in North Dakota. _I'm not a hippie, I'm a well-groomed mountain man.




_


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 10, 2005)

ok, I grew up in Tucson, AZ. I lived on the north east side of town, in the county. I can remember that my street ended 4 houses down the road and had cement pillars in the middle of the road. The rest was all desert. I rode my bike everywhere. The nearest grocery store was 5 miles away. Now, everything is almost blacktop. Not to mention within 1/2 mile. When I was 19, joined the Marine Corps and went to war (1st Desert Storm). Came back and had kids and left the Corps. First wife died when the twins (boy/girl)were 5 (2000). Met a woman who had two girls and married (2002). We moved from Tucson 3 yrs ago to Show Low, AZ. Its a 4 hour drive north from Tucson, elevation 7000. Awesome place to raise kids. She was from Pittsfield, MA. originally. Show Low was named after a card game between 2 guys who owned major land, winner got all. The main street is 35mph and is called the Deuce of Clubs. Town is mostly Mormon, so I am a heathen, I guess. Love living here in the pines, and coaching baseball and softball for my kids, and just living the life where as a family, we like to depend on eachother.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey sounds like a really cool place Hi.Dont worry about being a "heathen" though. We must all repent and be Baptist for all have sinned and come short of the Assemblies of God.


Oopssss


Hope I offended no one


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks Waldo. I feel so much better. No offense taken.


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

HEHEHE


----------



## Waldo (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is a picture (Taken last winter) of one of our beloved pets. Her name is "Cheyene". When we first got her ( about 6 years ago now) she was absolutely teriffied of men. I attributed this to the fact that she had been caught in a trap, which had injured her leg and she always associated her pain from that experience with men as it was a man who rescued her. For the first year she was with us, she would den under the church pew type benches we use for our antique dining room table and only go out at night. She is now just a big baby, albeit still leery ofany strangers who come calling.














I love to hear her talk to us, "howling"


And then there is Destiny and "Addie". "Addie", our Ocicat, which was my gift to my wife for our Anniversary last year. He got his name immediately when we picked him from the litter as he cowed back, hissing at us when my wife reached to pick him up. She just laughed and commented " You have quite an "attitude" don't you. Hence the name, "Addie"








Then there is "Sparkie" who taught herself to use the toilet.











And last but not least of our menagrie of furry felines is "Bear", who is a Manx. He is primarily an outside cat except in the hot summer monthswhen he prefers the air conditioned comfort. He will come inside some in the other seasons but will not stay for long before demanding to be let out again.








So there. Now you know, Waldo is running a "Kat House"






We also work with special needs people and currently have two living with us full time. Lisa has been with us since 1985








Cindy, pictured here with my wife, has been with us almost 9 months now.








*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi Waldo.


Love your pets!!! Cheyene looks like a wolf. Kitties are precious too....glad you have plenty of toilet paper



.


You and your wife seem like very special people!!


Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Sep 6, 2005)

My heart is touched by your generous and caring hearts!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

She is mostly wolf Ramona. Not full blood though. We both have a love of both animals and people. Over the years we have had all types of animals that we have cared for. Deer, racoon, owls, squirrels, snakes, on and on and the same with people. Nothing is more rewarding than to have them come back later just to visit and to express their apprecation of the opportunity that was given them to get their lives straightend out. We have several that visit us regularly. Occasionaly some of the people come back for a visit too


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 7, 2005)

You are such wonderful people, Waldo. How wonderful of you to rescue not only animals, but people as well. 


There should be more people out there like you two. 





My hats off to ya, Waldo. (BTW, very pretty wife!)


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Martina...I have found that our love over the years is just like the county fair..gets better every year!! Here is another side of Waldo !!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 7, 2005)

And my Darling with her Anniversary Roses. One for each year of our marriage.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 7, 2005)

*Santa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





It's you!!!!





Do you remember me? Thank you for the Barbie Camper I got back in 1976!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho Martina..I am so pleased you remembered the Barbie Camper. So many wanted it but I had it reserved just for for you !!


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 8, 2005)

Gee, after all these incredible stories, my life seems rather drab.


My name is Vaughn Hardman. I have lived in the Fort Worth area of Texas all my life. I have lived at my home here in Euless, TX for a little over 3 years. My wife, Reenie, and I love it here. Close enough to everything a big city has to offer, but still a little bit ofcountry.








My two children (Ashton,9 and Geoff,14) were born in the same hospital I was. I have a step son Andrew(16) who just got his drivers license last month and a step-daughter, Courtney(21) who is a proud Aggie. 


I work for Tellabs (makers of fine telecommunications equipment). My job is to write courses that teach our customers (Bell South, Verizon, Sprint) how to install and maintain our products. I know it doesn't sound exiting (frankly, it's not) but they take very good care of me and my job is virtually stress free.


I started making wine because I wanted to go into business. Several micro-wineries are doing very good business in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. All I need to do is save up $100,000 (or find a few good partners)and I'll be on my way! In the meantime, I am having a great time and learning lots. *Edited by: HollowOakWine *


----------

